# Design a mezzanine level



## Dorade (20 Apr 2016)

I think I've been watching too many programmes about renovating houses and self-building, all these guys who never had anything to do with manual labour all of a sudden get the confidence and skills to build the impossible, doubtful... :/ I was trying to see how I could be of help to a builder and woodworker in creating a mezzanine level for a single bed, and so far my conclusion is to keep well out of their way and hope they know what they're doing, maybe just give them some hints by showing pictures of how it should look.

Do you have any experience of building a small mezzanine without drawings from an architect or surveyor?


----------



## Dorade (27 Apr 2016)

I just found out there are companies selling DIY kits basically that (allegedly) can be mounted by the final user which extend according to the room available, this should also avoid the costs of a made to measure mezzanine. I think I'll investigate this further. If anyone has had any experience of these kits let me know.


----------



## Leo (28 Apr 2016)

You have a link to these? I'd be interested in seeing how they manage the structural and safety issues in a kit like that.


----------



## JohnJay (28 Apr 2016)

don't forget the Simon Open Door project is coming up soon. You can have a chat with an architect for an hour for €70. 
Might be a €70 well spent.... http://www.simonopendoor.ie/


----------



## newirishman (28 Apr 2016)

I'd probably not tackle a mezzanine without input from a structural engineer. Wouldn't want to have the roof crash down on me.
When looking at DIY kits, get an engineer onboard regardless so at least you get your certificates.


----------



## Dorade (28 Apr 2016)

Leo said:


> You have a link to these? I'd be interested in seeing how they manage the structural and safety issues in a kit like that.



I found this one googling around http://www.svelt.it/en/catalogue/mezzanine-t8-4154/technical, but there must be something else surely. There's pdf documentation and even tutorial videos, first thought when I saw this was that it's exactly what I need, and I must say some look pretty cool too, but I'd be interested to know from a technical person.


----------



## Ceist Beag (28 Apr 2016)

tbh that looks more like fancy scaffolding than a mezzanine!


----------



## Dorade (28 Apr 2016)

Haha. Well yes you've got a point there. But to be honest I wouldn't expect anything more from a DIY kit, and I don't need anything more for the tiny little space I have. I definitely like the 'fancy' you put there, means they're fine looking, well they look so to me, I wish I could see them close up before buying.


----------



## Leo (29 Apr 2016)

It would be possible to dress the supporting structure of those up, encasing them in plasterboard or wood cladding once in situ. 

You'd need to be careful of the loading though. The lower end quoted of 200kg wouldn't support much in the way of furniture before you allow for a person or two.


----------



## Dorade (29 Apr 2016)

That's a clever suggestion as I think they look a bit too industrial for my house, leaving it like that it would look like I have builders at work  
There's no problem for the 200kg as I would just need a single mattress there and not much more except a medium sized person, the only problem I'm seeing so far is that I have stairs on one side and a door on the other, that I definitely need to take into account both structurally and aesthetically.


----------

